# Kronos



## Shortgirl (Jun 20, 2021)

I am not showing any available shifts to pick up on Kronos even though I know people have put some out there and they haven’t been picked up. Does anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 20, 2021)

Could be the workcenter or no hours at the store.


----------



## Anelmi (Jun 20, 2021)

Or...your store doesn't do shift swaps on Kronos. Mine doesn't...only on the swap board above the time clock in the TSC.


----------



## Shortgirl (Jun 20, 2021)

We do use Kronos….no more swap board


----------



## Yetive (Jun 20, 2021)

We use Mytime mobile now.


----------

